# Coffee



## my-thyme

I started drinking coffee 5 years ago, while spending 7 days in the hospital while my husband recovered from heart surgery. I was in my 50's.

Yeah, my first foray into coffee was hospital coffee. _shutter_

I've recently discovered the French press. What a delicious cup of coffee!

So, how old were you when you started drinking coffee? and how do you like it prepared?


----------



## Kyle

2. 

Hot and very strong brew.


----------



## stgislander

Probably around 16-17 but that was only occasionally.  Uncle Sam made me the coffee drinker I am today.  The stronger the better.  (But not that burnt crap they foist on you at Starbucks.)


----------



## lucky_bee

13   I think that's why I'm short. 

Our high school and middle school were so small, they were all one building and connected. When I got my license at 16 I'd drop my brothers off on the middle school side, drive across town to Dunkin', grab a coffee for myself and whichever teacher who's class I was about to be late for, (except a hot tea for my English teacher) drive back to the high school side and stroll into 1st period...late but with coffee and no teacher ever cared. 

French Press is amazing. I have a Ninja Coffee bar now, love it. I brew it strong/rich and like it with some cream.


----------



## General Lee

my-thyme said:


> I started drinking coffee 5 years ago, while spending 7 days in the hospital while my husband recovered from heart surgery. I was in my 50's.
> 
> Yeah, my first foray into coffee was hospital coffee. _shutter_
> 
> I've recently discovered the French press. What a delicious cup of coffee!
> 
> So, how old were you when you started drinking coffee? and how do you like it prepared?



I make mine with a french press. Although some days I wish for the convenience of a coffee maker or Keurig


----------



## Auntie Biache'

I made it through the Navy without ever drinking coffee.  I started drinking coffee when I was 26/27.  Managing a restaurant that got a shiny, new, monster, espresso machine.  Everyone had to learn to use it.  I've since drank a lot of coffee.  The best cup of regular coffee I've ever had was at The Jefferson https://www.jeffersonhotel.com/ .  I used to buy it from their gift shop.  Now, I almost exclusively drink espresso.


----------



## GWguy

General Lee said:


> I make mine with a french press. Although some days I wish for the convenience of a coffee maker or Keurig


I did the press for a while too, but it just got to be a pain, especially if I wanted more than one cup.  Back to the drip maker.

My favorite coffee at home used to be Dunkin Donuts, but on a whim I tried the Aldi's breakfast blend whole bean and grind it.  Been using that for quite a while now.

Also did the Keurig, but could taste the plastic from the k-cup.  It was also incredibly expensive, and I had a problem with all the plastic cups going into the trash.


----------



## stgislander

GWguy said:


> My favorite coffee at home used to be Dunkin Donuts, but on a whim I tried the Aldi's breakfast blend whole bean and grind it.  Been using that for quite a while now.



The Dunkin is very good.  I haven't tried the Aldi's brand, but I normally stay way from "breakfast blends" since they tend to be lighter roasted.  At home I've been drinking Eight O'Clock Central Highlands blend.  At work it is Folgers Black Silk.


----------



## Toxick

my-thyme said:


> So, how old were you when you started drinking coffee? and how do you like it prepared?




I was 19 and started a graveyard shift. Coffee was free and plentiful. It was crap, but I didn't realize that until much later.

And I like my coffee like my women - Columbian.


Also, I prefer the French press myself - barring that, a percolator works nicely. Regular coffee pots can do in a pinch, but they lack that magical _jenny-say-kwah_ that coffee should have.

Keurigs are OK, but I'm not a fan of flavored coffees. I like my coffee to taste like coffee in all of its magnificent bitter awesomeness.


----------



## General Lee

GWguy said:


> My favorite coffee at home used to be Dunkin Donuts, but on a whim I tried the Aldi's breakfast blend whole bean and grind it.  Been using that for quite a while now.



I actually use Dunkin's brand from the store. Probably is my favorite coffee. Been trying Columbia flavors too.


----------



## my-thyme

When I wasn't drinking it, I'd buy folgers because it was cheap. And I was stingy with the grounds in the Mr Coffee drip pot, hubby always complained that the coffee wasn't strong enough.

Now all you find in our coffee cupboard is Starbucks Sumatra, and if I'm in a hurry and using the drip machine, 3/4 cup of grounds to a 12 cup pot. The spoon stands up in the cup.


----------



## Kyle

Toxick said:


> And I like my coffee like my women - Columbian.



If I took mine that way it'd be cold, bitter and inconsistent.


----------



## GWguy

Kyle said:


> If I took mine that way it'd be cold, bitter and inconsistent.


I prefer mine sweet, with lots of sugar.  But the doc says no, so it's not sweet and very artificial.


----------



## lucky_bee

GWguy said:


> I did the press for a while too, but it just got to be a pain, especially if I wanted more than one cup.  Back to the drip maker.
> 
> My favorite coffee at home used to be Dunkin Donuts, but on a whim I tried the Aldi's breakfast blend whole bean and grind it.  Been using that for quite a while now.
> 
> Also did the Keurig, but could taste the plastic from the k-cup.  It was also incredibly expensive, and I had a problem with all the plastic cups going into the trash.


I've actually been very surprised by the Aldi's coffee. I typically buy their Sumatra knock-off (do they actually call it sumatra? I can't remember) and I find it very rich and smooth. A few of their seasonal flavors have been awesome as well. They carried a medium-bodied Maple flavor over Fall and Winter and every week I'd buy a pound whether I needed it or not. Got enough to last me until mid Spring  

I've tried harris teeter brand beans but found them to be very acidic, both times, so I'm reluctant to try for a third. Dunkin' beans bought from any store are crap...but bought from inside DD are good. Idk why there's a difference. Keurigs were never strong enough for me, always tasted like coffee-flavored water. But my husband insists on keeping it so I keep it stocked with hot chocolate k-cups for the youngest...the only one that actually uses it. Bought him a real hot chocolate at a gourmet coffee shop last week and he said this is weird...it tastes like a chocolate bar!  that's because keurig didn't water it down for ya.


----------



## stgislander

Toxick said:


> And I like my coffee like my women - Columbian.



And Sofía Vergara popped into my head.


----------



## vraiblonde

I've been drinking coffee my whole life.  Came out of the womb with a cup in my hand looking for a fresh pot.  

I drink my coffee straight up, unsullied by cream or sugar, but I also prefer flavored coffees - cinnamon hazelnut in particular, but there was a Bananas Foster roast that I got in Galveston a couple years ago that was memorable.   And a maple I got at Speeder and Earl's in Burlington.

My rig is an electric kettle and a pour over maker (Bodum, got it at Target), which makes amazing coffee and is perfect for the motorhome.


----------



## Kyle

Don't forget the licorice.


----------



## vraiblonde

SailorGirl said:


> Maxwell/Folgers/Store Brand Instant.  I wouldn't know a good cup of coffee if it bit me in the butt.



That is so sad


----------



## RareBreed

I am almost 48 and I've never had coffee. Can't stand the smell of it either.


----------



## NextJen

I gotta remember to place an order with Black Rifle Coffee Company. I've been wanting to try some of their varieties.


----------



## Kyle

NextJen said:


> I gotta remember to place an order with Black Rifle Coffee Company. I've been wanting to try some of their varieties.


Murdered Out and Freedom Fuel are the better dark roasts.

GymRatz in Mechanicsville usually has several in stock.


----------



## luvmygdaughters

Been drinking coffee since I was 14, that would be 49 years.  I've used the old percolater you put on a stove, the electric percolater, Mr. Coffee, Melita, and now, a Keurig.  I like Green Mountain Dark Magic or Sumatra Reserve.  I dont like flavored coffees at all or flavored creamers.  I've never tried the french press, I guess that will be my next venture in the magic of coffee brewing.


----------



## Monello

I wish I liked coffee.  I wish coffee tasted as great as it smells.

I add so much stuff to make it palatable it would be to coffee what pink slime is to ground beef.


----------



## GWguy

Monello said:


> I wish coffee tasted as great as it smells.


Never does.  There is nothing like the smell of coffee brewed in one of those industrial size pots at large gatherings, but it just doesn't taste that way.


----------



## GWguy

BTW, if anyone cares....  Aldi has Maple Bacon flavored coffee.  It's not with the coffees, it's in one of the center rows.


----------



## Kyle

GWguy said:


> BTW, if anyone cares....  Aldi has Maple Bacon flavored coffee.  It's not with the coffees, it's in one of the center rows.


Im not big on flavor coffee but I'd have to try bacon once.


----------



## vraiblonde

GWguy said:


> BTW, if anyone cares....  Aldi has Maple Bacon flavored coffee.  It's not with the coffees, it's in one of the center rows.



They had this at a little shop in Bastrop and it was the best coffee EVER.  They called it "Harvest Breakfast" and it didn't really taste like bacon so much as it had a smoky essence, with the maple being more pronounced but still subtle.  You should try the Aldi version and let me know how it is.


----------



## Dakota

It was in my baby bottle.


----------



## Toxick

GWguy said:


> BTW, if anyone cares....  Aldi has Maple Bacon flavored coffee.  It's not with the coffees, it's in one of the center rows.



This I gotta try.




And Aldi needs to make their own brand of mixed nuts.


I'm talking Aldi's Nuts.


----------



## GWguy

vraiblonde said:


> You should try the Aldi version and let me know how it is.


So, I tried it.  I'm not a flavored coffee fan, but it was intriguing.  The open package smelled nice, a bit sweet, not necessarily maple-y, no bacon that I could detect.  Smelled good brewing (drip), nice aroma, but again, no bacon.  It tasted pretty good, but very little maple and no bacon.  Just a hint of sweetness that almost reminded me of raspberry.  Not bad as coffee goes, not all all bold or dark, much more like a breakfast or donut shop blend, which is my preference anyway.


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...



my-thyme said:


> I started drinking coffee 5 years ago, while spending 7 days in the hospital while my husband recovered from heart surgery. I was in my 50's. Yeah, my first foray into coffee was hospital coffee. _shutter _I've recently discovered the French press. What a delicious cup of coffee!
> 
> So, how old were you when you started drinking coffee? and how do you like it prepared?



Started loving the taste of coffee at about 6 or 7. Dad would make his Eight O'Clock coffee, (ground to his liking at the local A&P checkout register), using an old stove percolator coffee pot type with the glass bubble on top. Then he would put some sugar and Borden's condensed milk in it. (There was always, always, a can with the top pierced with a hole in the fridge.) He would let me sip a bit now and then. Tasted so rich and creamy. Yummy. Better than a cup of hot chocolate on a cold day yummy. Now I'm stuck on Peet's Major Dickenson's Blend. Very rich and full bodied. But use no cream anymore.


----------



## jazz lady

I was at a local craft fair/flea market a couple of weeks ago and found a vendor there hawking coffee and tea from Java Momma.  It intrigued me because first the smell was heavenly, and secondly the company uses responsibly grown coffee and tea in their products.

I tried the mango hot tea and loved it, even though I am not a big fan of mango.  I bought a couple of other packages of tea to try and am in LOVE!  My favorite is Cheeky Peach, followed by Strawberry Kisses then What A Pear and Berry Blueberry.  Plus there are many other flavors to try!  I have a refillable tea ball and each fill will make 3 to 4 cups of tea easily.

Anyway, decided to try the coffee next and order some Crème Brulee flavored and got a reusable K-cup. Sipping on a cup now and it is yummy!  

If interested, here is their website:



			https://javamomma.com/?u=TObleness


----------



## vraiblonde

Right now I am drinking New Mexico Pinon Coffee's Biscochito flavor.  It's cinnamony with a hint of anise.


----------



## NextJen

My first order has been delivered! Can't wait to try it!


----------



## Kyle

NextJen said:


> My first order has been delivered! Can't wait to try it!


Which roast?


----------



## NextJen

Kyle said:


> Which roast?



Don't laugh at me. 
Decaff.
I drink decaff for a couple reasons. But I enjoy coffee and have a hard time finding good, bold decaff. So I got two 12 oz bags of ground and one box of the pods.
The plus is, I can try it tonight and not worry about being kept awake!


----------



## NextJen

NextJen said:


> Decaff.



I can sometimes get away with a 1/2 caff coffee. So I could order some of their other selections in the future and mix them.


----------



## Monello

Kyle said:


> Which roast?


12 guage.


----------



## Monello

I have some faux coffee.  I use to buy Postum but couldn't find it.  I got some local substitute.  It's not too bad as a coffee replacement..  A die hard coffee drinker won't like it but it works well for me.


----------



## RoseRed

Does it count that I just had instant coffee?


----------



## Kyle

NextJen said:


> Don't laugh at me.
> Decaff.
> I drink decaff for a couple reasons. But I enjoy coffee and have a hard time finding good, bold decaff. So I got two 12 oz bags of ground and one box of the pods.
> The plus is, I can try it tonight and not worry about being kept awake!


Only a few years ago I’d scoff at the idea of decaf, but lately I’ve come to appreciate it since I don’t sleep as well as I used to.


----------



## NextJen

Kyle said:


> I’ve come to appreciate it



Follow-up/review. I tried one of the pods right after I got home. I'm usually disappointed with most pods. This was ok, but not the 'wow' I was hoping for. I'll try the ground tomorrow morning. If it's not as strong/rich as I am hoping it will be, I think I'll order a bag of one of their dark roasts and mix them together.


----------



## GWguy

SO.... searching for my camping coffee pot, can't find it.  I may have excessed it a while back during a cleaning binge.  Ordered a camping pot online https://www.walmart.com/ip/Stansport-Enamel-Percolator-Coffee-Pot-8-Cup/39945298
It looked nice, but after I got it I realized what a piece of crap it is.  The body is nice, porcelain over steel, but the basket/stem inside is the thinnest, cheapest piece of aluminum they could possibly use, and was already dented and bent.  The lid doesn't fit right.  The I realized it didn't have a clear perk cap, so you really didn't know if it was perking (this becomes very important soon...).  So I tried it out.  I didn't need 8 cups of coffee for a trial run, so I set up for 4 cups.  Put it on the stove and got it to boil.  Left it for 5 minutes on a roiling boil.  Took it off, let it sit, poured a cup.  The pour was clear.  I mean, water clear.  Nothing but hot water. wtf.  Took the basket out, the grounds were dry as a bone, it never perked.  If it had a clear top, I would have seen this.  Cleaned it up and took it back for a refund.

Ok, so all of this leads back to .... what to use.  I remembered I still had a French press, and that could work ok camping.  Took it out and have been using it for a week.  Finally got a great cup out of it, found I wasn't using near enough coffee grounds.  It's still a pain if you want more than one cup, but I can work with that until I find a pot I like.


----------



## Gilligan

GWguy said:


> SO.... searching for my camping coffee pot, can't find it.  I may have excessed it a while back during a cleaning binge.  Ordered a camping pot online https://www.walmart.com/ip/Stansport-Enamel-Percolator-Coffee-Pot-8-Cup/39945298
> It looked nice, but after I got it I realized what a piece of crap it is.  The body is nice, porcelain over steel, but the basket/stem inside is the thinnest, cheapest piece of aluminum they could possibly use, and was already dented and bent.  The lid doesn't fit right.  The I realized it didn't have a clear perk cap, so you really didn't know if it was perking (this becomes very important soon...).  So I tried it out.  I didn't need 8 cups of coffee for a trial run, so I set up for 4 cups.  Put it on the stove and got it to boil.  Left it for 5 minutes on a roiling boil.  Took it off, let it sit, poured a cup.  The pour was clear.  I mean, water clear.  Nothing but hot water. wtf.  Took the basket out, the grounds were dry as a bone, it never perked.  If it had a clear top, I would have seen this.  Cleaned it up and took it back for a refund.
> 
> Ok, so all of this leads back to .... what to use.  I remembered I still had a French press, and that could work ok camping.  Took it out and have been using it for a week.  Finally got a great cup out of it, found I wasn't using near enough coffee grounds.  It's still a pain if you want more than one cup, but I can work with that until I find a pot I like.


I have several stovetop/campfire percolator coffee pots but the one I like the most is very well made and I got it at Cabelas. Stainless and fairly heavily built. Big ole glass perc window on top too.


----------



## GWguy

Gilligan said:


> I have several stovetop/campfire percolator coffee pots but the one I like the most is very well made and I got it at Cabelas. Stainless and fairly heavily built.


Saw that one, but was trying to keep the cost down.  Might have to spring for it...


----------



## Gilligan

GWguy said:


> Saw that one, but was trying to keep the cost down.  Might have to spring for it...



I thought we'd discussed your tendencies toward excessive thrift before.....


----------



## GWguy

Gilligan said:


> I thought we'd discussed your tendencies toward excessive thrift before.....


You gets what ya pay for......


----------



## my-thyme

Found one of these at an estate sale...in Montana. Smells wonderful perking, and a tasty cup of coffee.






Thanks to everyone for replying, has been fun to read everyone's coffee experiences!


----------



## GWguy

After a bit of searching, I got a Faberware Yosemite all stainless 8-cup pot, and it cost less than the 1st pot I bought and returned.  Took a day or two of experimenting, but it makes as good a cup of coffee as my good ol' reliable drip.  And the coffee is much much hotter than the drip maker.


----------



## Sneakers

GWguy said:


> BTW, if anyone cares....  Aldi has Maple Bacon flavored coffee.  It's not with the coffees, it's in one of the center rows.


Had this coffee in the fridge for a long time, hadn't used it, decided to use it up.  But instead of making a pot with just this, I used my regular coffee (Aldi Barissimo Donut Store Blend) and used one less scoop of the donut blend and used one scoop of the maple bacon.  This was really good and I've been making it since before Christmas.  But I just used up the last of it.  Looked online for it.  I knew it was a limited offering and might be tough to find.  Aldi sold it for about $4.  Ebay now- almost $50.    Ok, I don't like it THAT much....

Guess I need to experiment with a few different brands, I've gotten real used the flavor and missed it this morning.


----------



## lucky_bee

Sneakers said:


> Had this coffee in the fridge for a long time, hadn't used it, decided to use it up.  But instead of making a pot with just this, I used my regular coffee (Aldi Barissimo Donut Store Blend) and used one less scoop of the donut blend and used one scoop of the maple bacon.  This was really good and I've been making it since before Christmas.  But I just used up the last of it.  Looked online for it.  I knew it was a limited offering and might be tough to find.  Aldi sold it for about $4.  Ebay now- almost $50.    Ok, I don't like it THAT much....
> 
> Guess I need to experiment with a few different brands, I've gotten real used the flavor and missed it this morning.


I remember that one, it was a good one. Let me know if you find a good substitute!


----------



## Sneakers

Sneakers said:


> Had this coffee in the fridge for a long time, hadn't used it, decided to use it up.  But instead of making a pot with just this, I used my regular coffee (Aldi Barissimo Donut Store Blend) and used one less scoop of the donut blend and used one scoop of the maple bacon.  This was really good and I've been making it since before Christmas.  But I just used up the last of it.  Looked online for it.  I knew it was a limited offering and might be tough to find.  Aldi sold it for about $4.  Ebay now- almost $50.    Ok, I don't like it THAT much....
> 
> Guess I need to experiment with a few different brands, I've gotten real used the flavor and missed it this morning.


Never did find (at a reasonable price) the maple bacon flavor.  However, Giant has a Starbucks Maple Pecan.  Since it was the maple flavor I was looking for, I got a pound.  I'll try some tomorrow.

A quick look online says it's at most stores, and in 'K'-cups too.


----------



## DaSDGuy

Started when I was 12. Parents used a percolator. Nice coffee. Cappochino's? Had a few in Naples and loved them. Gave up trying to find a decent cup around here. Used a french press for years with fresh roasted beans from Coffee Quarter when it first opened. Roasted Friday night and bought a bag of whole beans on Saturday snd ground my own with a burr grinder. Now its just a Keurig. Death Wish Coffee is my favorite.


----------



## Merlin99

DaSDGuy said:


> Started when I was 12. Parents used a percolator. Nice coffee. Cappochino's? Had a few in Naples and loved them. Gave up trying to find a decent cup around here. Used a french press for years with fresh roasted beans from Coffee Quarter when it first opened. Roasted Friday night and bought a bag of whole beans on Saturday snd ground my own with a burr grinder. Now its just a Keurig. Death Wish Coffee is my favorite.


My favorite coffee is a freshly opened can of maxwell house in a percolator over a wood fire on a fall morning.


----------



## Sneakers

The maple pecan is good, I like it.  Very similar to the bacon maple which didn't have any bacon taste/smell anyway.

Made it the same way; 3 scoops regular coffee, 1 scoop of the maple pecan.  Good taste with being overwhelming. 



Merlin99 said:


> My favorite coffee is a freshly opened can of maxwell house in a percolator over a wood fire on a fall morning.


Pretty much any coffee over a campfire on a crisp morning is good.


----------



## my-thyme

Treated myself this morning. Strong coffee with whipped cream, drizzled with chocolate syrup. Yum. 



Mighta had 2.


----------



## PrchJrkr

my-thyme said:


> Treated myself this morning. Strong coffee with whipped cream, drizzled with chocolate syrup. Yum.
> 
> 
> 
> Mighta had 2.


As she bounces off the walls...

Food Lion has a sugar free hazelnut creamer that I've become addicted to. Folgers black silk, hazelnut creamer, and a splash of milk.


----------



## my-thyme

PrchJrkr said:


> As she bounces off the walls...


Maybe I'll be able to keep up with the 3 yr old.


----------



## stgislander

PrchJrkr said:


> As she bounces off the walls...
> 
> Food Lion has a sugar free hazelnut creamer that I've become addicted to. Folgers black silk, hazelnut creamer, and a splash of milk.


Good for you.  I HATE hazelnut.  Accidently put some hazelnut creamer in my coffee at church this morning.  Had to dump it out... which is a sin.


----------



## my-thyme

Used the last of my creamer yesterday, and didn't get to the store. So this morning, back to my wake up call for years - hot tea.

Oh tea, I've missed you! Earl Gray, delicious. 

I'm headed out for creamer now. The coffee bug has got me, but I'm gonna start switching it up with tea.


----------



## Sneakers

I've been using light cream for creamer.  Last 5 times I've been to the store, no light cream.  LOTS of cream products in short supply for a while now.


----------



## Crabcake42

I started when I was 8, probably too early but my parents had a laissez-faire way of raising us kids.
A few years ago I got a coffee grinder, I couldn’t believe the flavor of freshly ground beans, drinking it without any additives (sweeteners, creams) is the way to go. 

 I also think it tastes as good as it smells, bitter and strong can be enjoyed just as much as sweet.


----------



## gary_webb

but, when Giant used to do the bulk food thing I'd take a few whole beans from what ever looked interesting and put them between my cheek and gum while shopping. I swear I used to get a buzz off them.


----------



## GURPS

my-thyme said:


> Oh tea, I've missed you! Earl Gray, delicious.













						Full Moon Tea | Buy Online | Free Shipping Over $49
					

Robust Earl Grey shines with familiar bergamot notes, highlighted by a soft glow of coconut and cream.




					www.adagio.com


----------



## my-thyme

GURPS said:


> Full Moon Tea | Buy Online | Free Shipping Over $49
> 
> 
> Robust Earl Grey shines with familiar bergamot notes, highlighted by a soft glow of coconut and cream.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.adagio.com


Oh, that sounds delicious!


----------



## my-thyme

_GURPS, you are a tease!

This tea is only available for 24 hrs during the full moon!

That's ok, I signed up for a notification. _


----------



## vraiblonde

I rarely drink hot tea - I'm a coffee girl - but I got on a kick last year and stocked up on Pukka Tea.  The Three Ginger laced with Mike's Hot Honey will put hair on your chest.


----------



## Kyle

vraiblonde said:


> I rarely drink hot tea - I'm a coffee girl - but I got on a kick last year and stocked up on Pukka Tea.  The Three Ginger laced with Mike's Hot Honey will put hair on your chest.


 Chili infused Honey?

You always seem to find the most unusual cuisine.


----------



## vraiblonde

Kyle said:


> Chili infused Honey?
> 
> You always seem to find the most unusual cuisine.



Jazz found it first and put me onto it.  Got it at the grocery store.


----------



## Kyle

vraiblonde said:


> Jazz found it first and put me onto it.  Got it at the grocery store.


It would’ve been two tastes I never would’ve put together.

 I’m reminded of your licorice coffee.


----------



## Gilligan

vraiblonde said:


> Jazz found it first....



She sure has a thing for finding weird stuff...and people...


----------



## GURPS

my-thyme said:


> Oh, that sounds delicious!




It is delicious ... I make a huge pot at one time and drink it for a few days ... I also put in a few pinches of










						Wizard's Grey Tea
					

Full of deep flavor, this tea combines Earl Grey Moonlight and chocolate for a smooth, richness with an edge of blackberry for a thoughtful finish.




					www.adagio.com
				













						Smoky Earl Gray Tea
					

Earl gray tea with vanilla, grapefruit, and a touch of smokyness.




					www.adagio.com
				









my-thyme said:


> _GURPS, you are a tease!
> 
> This tea is only available for 24 hrs during the full moon!
> 
> That's ok, I signed up for a notification. _








Yep .... so only one sale a few days every month

I've been waiting for the weather to cool off to start drinking Hot Tea again


----------



## Sneakers

Aldi has an Apple Crisp coffee.

No, didn't get it, did not intrigue me at all. 

Really missing their whole bean coffee.  I prefer to grind it fresh, tastes very different.


----------



## my-thyme

I've never tried fresh ground. Guess that should be my next coffee experiment.


----------



## jazz lady

vraiblonde said:


> Jazz found it first and put me onto it.  Got it at the grocery store.





Gilligan said:


> She sure has a thing for finding weird stuff...and people...







	

		
			
		

		
	
  And I found YOU.


----------



## Gilligan

jazz lady said:


> View attachment 159624
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I found YOU.


I'm so.....lucky.


----------



## jazz lady

Gilligan said:


> I'm so.....lucky.


That you are.  It just depends on whether you consider it good or bad.


----------



## stgislander

jazz lady said:


> That you are.  It just depends on whether you consider it good or bad.


I vote it's bad.


----------



## jazz lady

stgislander said:


> I vote it's bad.


Indeed.  I wonder why.


----------



## mitzi

my-thyme said:


> I've never tried fresh ground. Guess that should be my next coffee experiment.



A lot of the stores used to have a grinder in the coffee aisle. I haven't seen one in a long time.


----------



## RoseRed

mitzi said:


> A lot of the stores used to have a grinder in the coffee aisle. I haven't seen one in a long time.


I never used one of those.  I have a grinder at home.  It's nice to have when I accidentally purchase whole beans.


----------



## PJay

mitzi said:


> A lot of the stores used to have a grinder in the coffee aisle. I haven't seen one in a long time.



Right. Really getting tired of having a hard time finding what was always there before. Grrr


----------



## my-thyme

RoseRed said:


> I never used one of those.  I have a grinder at home.  It's nice to have when I accidentally purchase whole beans.


I also have a grinder, hubby is a long time coffee drinker. 

Whole beans is on my shopping list.


----------



## RoseRed

my-thyme said:


> I also have a grinder, hubby is a long time coffee drinker.
> 
> Whole beans is on my shopping list.


It got used a lot when I brought 2 lbs. of huckleberry coffee back from Montana.  I wish I had more!


----------



## my-thyme

RoseRed said:


> It got used a lot when I brought 2 lbs. of huckleberry coffee back from Montana.  I wish I had more!


It was good? I have a friend out there right now, I might could get us some?


----------



## RoseRed

my-thyme said:


> It was good? I have a friend out there right now, I might could get us some?


OMG yes!!!  That's would be awesome!


----------



## vraiblonde

mitzi said:


> A lot of the stores used to have a grinder in the coffee aisle. I haven't seen one in a long time.



There was one at Harris Teeter.  I used it last time I was in the area.


----------



## vraiblonde

RoseRed said:


> I never used one of those.  I have a grinder at home.  It's nice to have when I accidentally purchase whole beans.



I had one but it drove the dog crazy so I had to listen to the loud grinder AND this crazy pooch losing his chit.


----------



## my-thyme

RoseRed said:


> OMG yes!!!  That's would be awesome!


He left early this morning. Not our lucky week....


----------



## RoseRed

vraiblonde said:


> I had one but it drove the dog crazy so I had to listen to the loud grinder AND this crazy pooch losing his chit.




It doesn't bother the cats.


----------



## RoseRed

my-thyme said:


> He left early this morning. Not our lucky week....


Oh dang.


----------



## vraiblonde

RoseRed said:


> It got used a lot when I brought 2 lbs. of huckleberry coffee back from Montana.  I wish I had more!



That stuff was surprisingly good.  I got some in Wyoming.


----------



## RoseRed

vraiblonde said:


> That stuff was surprisingly good.  I got some in Wyoming.


Maybe I can talk my uncle into sending me some.


----------



## mitzi

PJay said:


> Right. Really getting tired of having a hard time finding what was always there before. Grrr



It's so frustrating. Another reason I hate to shop.


----------



## PJay

mitzi said:


> It's so frustrating. Another reason I hate to shop.



I keep hoping things will get better, but seems it's one thing after another. Store shelves here in Louisiana are still not stocked full after Covid. When I ask why, they say because they have no workers. I can understand that because we are having a hard time finding men for construction work. None want to work! Ones that show for a day or two, haven't a tool or vehicle. I could go on..but won't. Sorry. Back to coffee talk.


----------



## my-thyme

So, we've switched from Starbucks to Dunkin' Donuts to Peets. And there's a blue bag, Kona?
If its a dark roast, we try it. Found Dunkin' Midnight, gonna try that. 

Ground whole beans this morning of Peets Major Dickason's Blend. Smelled wonderful grinding and dripping.

I don't taste a difference. Maybe it's all the cream I add?

Anyway, it didn't take any time to grind, and the cats didn't climb the walls with the sound of the grinder, so I'll finish up this bag but probably go back to ground.


----------



## Monello

Gilligan said:


> She sure has a thing for finding weird stuff...and people...


----------



## Monello

RoseRed said:


> I never used one of those.  I have a grinder at home.  It's nice to have when I accidentally purchase whole beans.


I use the grinder to keep my knives razor sharp.  It seems like it would be dangerous to try to pulverize coffee beans with that thing.


----------



## Sneakers

Monello said:


> I use the grinder to keep my knives razor sharp.  It seems like it would be dangerous to try to pulverize coffee beans with that thing.


CAUTION !!! BEWARE OF COFFEE BEAN PROJECTILES!!!!


----------



## vraiblonde

Dunkin has a maple pecan coffee out for Fall and it is AH!mazing!  Smells SO good.


----------



## black dog

mitzi said:


> A lot of the stores used to have a grinder in the coffee aisle. I haven't seen one in a long time.



When I was a kid Grand Union had one at the end of every other checkout.


----------



## Sneakers

vraiblonde said:


> Dunkin has a maple pecan coffee out for Fall and it is AH!mazing!  Smells SO good.


I got some from Starbucks.  Mix it 1 scoop to 3 of regular coffee.


----------



## mitzi

black dog said:


> When I was a kid Grand Union had one at the end of every other checkout.



Yes, I remember that!


----------



## my-thyme

Okay, wow. Needs a super fine grind for the drip machine. THIS is a good cup of coffee this morning.


----------



## Sneakers

vraiblonde said:


> There was one at Harris Teeter.  I used it last time I was in the area.


Harris Teeter - Nay.
BJs - Yay


----------



## DogWhisperer

I could handle regular coffee and spent 20 years in the military drinking Navy ship coffee. About 3 years ago I noticed that if I don't get my caffeine I get terrible headaches from the withdrawal.  So, my favorite coffee is Peet's Major Dickinson's Decaf. Sumatran is nice as well but I don't know where to find Decaf. I use a Keurig and have a reusable cup, grind my own and it makes a great cup of coffee. Experimenting with different creamers but may go back to black which I've always preferred.


----------



## DogWhisperer

RareBreed said:


> I am almost 48 and I've never had coffee. Can't stand the smell of it either.


You ARE a rare breed


----------



## Monello

Best coffees according to some website:









						31 Coffee Brands, Ranked From Worst To Best - Tasting Table
					

From café chains to retail roasters, we've ranked some of the most popular coffee brands from worst to first.




					www.tastingtable.com


----------



## twinoaks207

Monello said:


> Best coffees according to some website:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 31 Coffee Brands, Ranked From Worst To Best - Tasting Table
> 
> 
> From café chains to retail roasters, we've ranked some of the most popular coffee brands from worst to first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tastingtable.com


Thanks for posting this! We've been grinding our own beans at home since we bought our house in 1987. I taught for a few years with a colleague from Italy who introduced me to LavAzza coffee. The best so far!  Although Chesapeake Bay Roasters' Oyster Reef is a close second!


----------



## stgislander

I regularly drink #20.


----------



## Kyle

It’s not much of a list.

Folgers black silk didn’t make the list and neither did black rifle coffee company.

I’m actually enjoying a nice cup of “murdered out” right now.


----------



## PJay

_The best part of waking up_
_is #17 in my cup 


_


----------



## Sneakers

My favorite is still the Aldi's Donut Shop whole bean.  They haven't had it available for a long time, only one pound left in the reserve stock.

Dunkin Original whole bean is a good 2nd.


----------



## PJay

When in the mood for cinnamon coffee I fill coffee filter with coffee grounds and generously sprinkle cinnamon on top.

So good. And, the house smells wonderful.


----------



## black dog

Kyle said:


> It’s not much of a list.
> 
> Folgers black silk didn’t make the list and neither did black rifle coffee company.
> 
> I’m actually enjoying a nice cup of “murdered out” right now.


Gave my kid a jet boil French Press a few years ago. Hes a BRC drinker.
 Picture sent home as a message awhile back. 
 Pops, all is well.


----------



## black dog

Sneakers said:


> My favorite is still the Aldi's Donut Shop whole bean.  They haven't had it available for a long time, only one pound left in the reserve stock.
> 
> Dunkin Original whole bean is a good 2nd.


One of the local Aldis managers told me years ago, if you find something here you love.
Come back the next day and buy all you can afford. You may never see it again.


----------



## Kyle

black dog said:


> Gave my kid a jet boil French Press a few years ago. Hes a BRC drinker.
> Picture sent home as a message awhile back.
> Pops, all is well.


I buy beyond black and murdered out when I can find them. I save it for the weekends when I can actually sit back and enjoy several cups.


----------



## PrchJrkr

Folgers Black Silk back when we elected presidents with a brain. Now I have to settle for Food Lion dark roast.


----------



## Sneakers

black dog said:


> One of the local Aldis managers told me years ago, if you find something here you love.
> Come back the next day and buy all you can afford. You may never see it again.


True statement.  Everything there except a few items are fleeting.


----------



## rio

PrchJrkr said:


> Folgers Black Silk back when we elected presidents with a brain. Now I have to settle for Food Lion dark roast.


Or Gourmet Supreme, whichever was available.  I have a hard time finding the Food Lion brand in dark roast, but get it when I can. Stock up on Folgers when its on sale.


----------



## vraiblonde

Recently I decided to go OG and try the mass produced coffees of my yoot.  Folgers, Maxwell House, and Chock Full O' Nuts.  For a few weeks I've been kidding myself that they're as good as the pricey coffee I typically buy, but now I'm back to reality and won't be buying it again.  Well, I might give Eight O'Clock a try, whole beans instead of ground this time, and see if it's palatable.  If not, I'm done experimenting and will go back to drinking good coffee.  Life's short.


----------



## stgislander

Eight O'Clock Central Highlands whole bean is my go to when I can find it.


----------



## jrt_ms1995

stgislander said:


> I regularly drink #20.


Don't you mean 20#?


----------



## Gilligan

Monello said:


> Best coffees according to some website:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 31 Coffee Brands, Ranked From Worst To Best - Tasting Table
> 
> 
> From café chains to retail roasters, we've ranked some of the most popular coffee brands from worst to first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tastingtable.com


Been drinking Peets Major Dickason's for a while...


----------



## Sneakers

I like a bit of flavor in mine, but the flavored coffees are way too overpowering, so I've taken to blending my own.  I like maple flavor, but that's been hard to find lately, pecan is ok, hazelnut a last resort.  1 scoop of flavored to 3-4 scoops of regular coffee works out just about right.


----------



## my-thyme

We've been enjoying this one for a few months. Only place I have found it is Weis in Callaway.


----------



## RoseRed

Sneakers said:


> I like a bit of flavor in mine, but the flavored coffees are way too overpowering, so I've taken to blending my own.  I like maple flavor, but that's been hard to find lately, pecan is ok, hazelnut a last resort.  1 scoop of flavored to 3-4 scoops of regular coffee works out just about right.


I do that with my huckleberry.


----------



## twinoaks207

PJay said:


> When in the mood for cinnamon coffee I fill coffee filter with coffee grounds and generously sprinkle cinnamon on top.
> 
> So good. And, the house smells wonderful.


Oh, this is a wonderful idea! I'd be drinking it all by myself as the better half wouldn't touch it with a ten foot pole, but it's totally do-able! Thanks for posting this!


----------



## PJay

twinoaks207 said:


> Oh, this is a wonderful idea! I'd be drinking it all by myself as the better half wouldn't touch it with a ten foot pole, but it's totally do-able! Thanks for posting this!


You're welcome.


----------



## Merlin99

twinoaks207 said:


> Thanks for posting this! We've been grinding our own beans at home since we bought our house in 1987. I taught for a few years with a colleague from Italy who introduced me to LavAzza coffee. The best so far!  Although Chesapeake Bay Roasters' Oyster Reef is a close second!


I thought the lavassa coffee was the one they picked out of the goat turds,


----------



## Monello

RoseRed said:


> I do that with my huckleberry.


You can take the girl out of Montana...................


----------



## RoseRed

Monello said:


> You can take the girl out of Montana...................


Except I'm from California.  I love to vacation there though!


----------



## Sneakers

Ok.   Deep Fried Coffee.  Yeah.  The video is actually a bit funny..


----------



## vraiblonde

I got some Black Rifle JB beans and I gotta say - that's some good coffee.


----------



## Kyle

vraiblonde said:


> I got some Black Rifle JB beans and I gotta say - that's some good coffee.


If you like dark roast, try the MO.


----------



## PrchJrkr

rio said:


> Or Gourmet Supreme, whichever was available.  I have a hard time finding the Food Lion brand in dark roast, but get it when I can. Stock up on Folgers when its on sale.



Black Silk was on sale and came out to the same price as the FL brand, which was also on sale, so I snagged three. The Leonardtown store had plenty of both.


I just looked at the containers. FL is 11.3oz and Folgers is 9.3oz. After this batch, back to FL brand.


----------



## RoseRed

Sneakers said:


> My favorite is still the Aldi's Donut Shop whole bean.  They haven't had it available for a long time, only one pound left in the reserve stock.
> 
> Dunkin Original whole bean is a good 2nd.


The ground is in stock.


----------



## Sneakers

RoseRed said:


> The ground is in stock.


Yes, thanx.  They've had the ground right along, but it tastes different than whole bean ground at home.  I suspect they grind it and then blend it with other coffees for the current ground version.


----------



## RoseRed

Sneakers said:


> Yes, thanx.  They've had the ground right along, but it tastes different than whole bean ground at home.  I suspect they grind it and then blend it with other coffees for the current ground version.


I grabbed a bag.  I like to mix it with my huckleberry...


----------



## Sneakers

RoseRed said:


> I grabbed a bag.  I like to mix it with my huckleberry...


They also have a maple pecan.  Maple has been rather hard to find recently, but Aldi will have it as a stock item for  while.  I picked up a few and put them in storage.  I mix the maple pecan with the fresh ground 1 to 4.  Nice flavor without being overwhelming.


----------



## RoseRed

Sneakers said:


> They also have a maple pecan.  Maple has been rather hard to find recently, but Aldi will have it as a stock item for  while.  I picked up a few and put them in storage.  I mix the maple pecan with the fresh ground 1 to 4.  Nice flavor without being overwhelming.


I still have some kahlua, Huckleberry and a Christmas blend.


----------



## stgislander

RoseRed said:


> I still have some kahlua, Huckleberry and a Christmas blend.


I have some Kahula.  I just pour it straight from the bottle into my cup of Eight O'Clock.


----------



## rio

stgislander said:


> I have some Kahula.  I just pour it straight from the bottle into my cup of Eight O'Clock.


Same.

Hmmm....a little pick me up before I make roll dough might be in order....


----------



## RoseRed

rio said:


> Same.
> 
> Hmmm....a little pick me up before I make roll dough might be in order....


I'll make that for Christmas gifts.


----------



## vraiblonde

My Christmas present to myself is a bag of Speeder & Earl's Maple French Roast coffee.  I got addicted to it when we were in Burlington and occasionally send away for a bag.

It's is divine.


----------

